# رحلتي مع عضو/هـ...



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

وانا بتصفح على النت خطرت على بالي فكره ..
والفكره اسمها رحلتي مع عضو/هــــ..
شرح الفكره بسيط جدا جدا 
في هذا الموضوع سينكشف السِتار وستظهر الروح الرياضيه والصراحه التامه...
بـــ اختصار فكره الموضوع هتكون كالتالي ..
ستكون هناك اسئله مطروحه لا تخرج عن اطار المنتدى واعضائه ويتم اختيار عضو للاجابه على هذه الاسئله
وفور الانتهاء من الاجابه على الاسئله من قِبل العضو يتم اختيار عضو آآخر ..
ام بقى شروط الموضوع هتكون كالتالي ..
*اختيار الالفاظ وحُسن التعبير هو طريق مسيرتنا
*الالتزام التام بالموضوع وعدم الخروج عن المسار الاصلي للموضوع 
*ممنوع الرد على الاسئله من قِبل اي عضو لم يتم اختياره للاستجواب 
*يمكن للعضو ترك سؤلين فقط من دون اجابه ان اراد 
*اذا تاخر العضو عن الحضور لمده يومين للاجابه على الاسئله يتم اختيار عضو اخر 
*مراعاة شعور الغير <<علشان الموضوع يكمل مساره بشكل راقي لو سمحتم
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.
.
.
.
والاسئله هي ...
ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
*صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير
*ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟
*من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟
*اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟
*قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟




ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...
*اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
*قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟
*مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟
*قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟
*مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟




ِفي اعماق المدونات ...
*اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟
*اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟
*اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟


ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
(انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...
*طول غيابك عن المنتدى..
*يفتخر منتدى  الكنيسة  بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...
*تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..
*نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...
*قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...
*مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..

يارب الموضوع يعجبكم 
منتظرة مشاركتكم 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الفكرة جمييييييييلة خالص رورو

و انا في انتظار نشاط الموضوع و اول عضو او عضوة هيتم اختياره 
بجد موضوع ذي العسل 

انا بسجل متابعة معاكي يا جميلة 

ربنا يباركك حببتي و يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> الفكرة جمييييييييلة خالص رورو
> 
> و انا في انتظار نشاط الموضوع و اول عضو او عضوة هيتم اختياره
> بجد موضوع ذي العسل
> ...


ميرسى يا حبيبتى منورانى دايما بمرورك الجميل ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

يسعدنى ويشرفنى ان اول عضوة تكون معانا هى القمر موكى الجميلة 
منورانى يا قمر 
هسيبك مع الاسئلة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

> يسعدنى ويشرفنى ان اول عضوة تكون معانا هى القمر موكى الجميلة
> منورانى يا قمر
> هسيبك مع الاسئلة



مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي ده شرف ليا انا 
اني اكون اول عضوة في موضوعك الجميييييييل اوووووي ده

ربنا يباركك يا رورو و يفرح قلبك دايما حببتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي ده شرف ليا انا
> اني اكون اول عضوة في موضوعك الجميييييييل اوووووي ده
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا رورو و يفرح قلبك دايما حببتي


ميرسى يا قمر لزوقك يلا بقا ورينا همتك ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*اول جزء*

*ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..

هي بصراحة رحلة ممتعة جدا و بتمنى انها ماتنتهيش

*صف لنا منتدى الكنيسة فى 3 كلمات لا غير

عائلة محبة للجميع 
*ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟

الأيجابيات كتيييييييييييير جدا 
قوانين المنتدى جعلت 
 الاحترام متبادل في المنتدى

تاني حاجة روح المحبة القوية بين اعضاء المنتدى

فيه مجموعات في المنتدى تحسي انهم عشرة قديمة جدا 
من كتر الحوار و الهزار و الضحك و روح المحبة اللي خلت العلاقة بينهم قوية 

تالت حاجة 
اقسام المنتدى المتعددة 
اللي بتخلي الواحد عنده قدرة كبيرة لمعرفة كل حاجة في كل مجال
انا بلاقي هنا المواضيع الروحية 
المواضيع السياسية و الاخبارية 
المواضيع الترفيهية 
المواضيع الشبابية 
المواضيع الفنية و الثقافية 

يعني كل حاجة بلاتقيها جوة المنتدى و دي حاجة حلوة جدا 

رابع حاجة 
ان المنتدى بيحتوي على اعضاء من كل فكر 
و ده بيؤدي لحاجة حلوة اوي في نظري
هي اتساع الافق 
اانا بتعلم من كل عضو وعضوة في المنتدى 
الردود و الحوارات و تعدد الافكار و الاراء 

طبعا الايجابيات كتيييييييير جدا بس دول من اهمها 

السلبيات بالنسبالي 

في حاجة ان احنا مش بنهتم بالمواضيع القديمة اللي مافيش ردود عليها 
و مش بنهتم بالمواضيع القيمة اووووي اللي فيها معلومات مهمة 
قد ما بنهتم بالمواضيع الترفيهية 
يعني تلاقي موضوع ترفيهي عليه بالالف رد 
و الحوارات الساخنة بين ادم وحوا عليها بالمية رد 
لكن موضوع مهم بالشباب 
موضوع مهم عن ربنا 
عن العقيدة و الاهوت 
عليه رد او ردين بالكتيييييير
و مش بنشجع ان اللي بيحط مواضيع قيمة ذي دي 
يحطها تاني و تالت ورابع 

دي تقريبا الحاجات اللي انا شايفاها 




*من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟

اللي ناقص المنتدى 

مش عارفة يا رورو 
هو سؤال صعب 

صدقيني حاسة ان مافيش حاجة بتنقصه 

قد ما ممكن نصلح السلبيات اللي فيه 

وكدة هيبقى تمام التمام
*اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟

لا هي اقسام المنتدى كتيرة بسم الصليب و متنوعة 

بس اانا شفت قسم فكرته حلوة خالص 

قسم اسمه الحوار الاسبوعي

القسم ده 
كل يوم خميس بينزل في موضوع للحوار الاسبوعي بالتاريخ

بيبتدي الادمن 
يطرح موضوع او مشكلة 
و كل الاعضاء بيتشاركو فيها
و ده بيزيد بين مدى الترابط بين الاعضاء و الادمن 
كمان بيقرب من الاعضاء 

فا بيبقى حاجة حلوة اوووووووي
*قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟
قسسم الكتابات 
و فقد نشاطه 
لان ماحدش بيعبره 
و ماحدش بيشجع الاعضاء انهم يكتبو 
وفي ناس خلاص مش عايزة تكتب فيه اصلا 
و دي حاجة مزعلاني جدا 
لانه كان من اقضل الاقسام 
دلوقتي ممكن الموضوع يتحط فيه 
يعد باليوم و اليومين ماحدش يعبره 


شوية و هكمل الجزء التاني يا رورو 

اريح من الكتابة

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
> 
> هي بصراحة رحلة ممتعة جدا و بتمنى انها ماتنتهيش
> 
> ...


برحتك يا قمر جدا وردك على الاسئلة كالعادة فى منتهى الروعة واسلوبك جميل جدا ومميز ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى نورتينى وفى انتظار باقى الاجابات ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*
السلبيات بالنسبالي 

في حاجة ان احنا مش بنهتم بالمواضيع القديمة اللي مافيش ردود عليها 
و مش بنهتم بالمواضيع القيمة اووووي اللي فيها معلومات مهمة 
قد ما بنهتم بالمواضيع الترفيهية 
يعني تلاقي موضوع ترفيهي عليه بالالف رد 
و الحوارات الساخنة بين ادم وحوا عليها بالمية رد 
لكن موضوع مهم بالشباب 
موضوع مهم عن ربنا 
عن العقيدة و الاهوت 
عليه رد او ردين بالكتيييييير
و مش بنشجع ان اللي بيحط مواضيع قيمة ذي دي 
يحطها تاني و تالت ورابع 

دي تقريبا الحاجات اللي انا شايفاها *
انا معاكى فعلا يا قمر فى النقطة دى فعلا ياريت كلنا نهتم 
بالمواضيع دى لانها بتفدنا كتير وبنتعلم منها لاننا تقريبا 
 منعرفش حاجة عن اللاهوت والعقيدة 
انا معاكى جدا فى السلبيات دى 
واشكرك جدا لطرحك للموضوع ده ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

> *قسم متميز بنشاطه.نسيتى النقطة دى يا قمر



سوري بجد 

قسم الموضوعات الشبابية
و المنتدى العام 

دول اكتر قسمين شايفة نشاطهم حلو اووووووي
الله ينور​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*الجزء الثاني*

ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...

ايوة بقى دخلنا على الاسئلة الجامدة

*اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه كتيييييييييير جدا

انا كل يوم بدخل المنتدى بشوف موضوع رائع 

بشوف موضوع بيأثر فيا 
بشوف موضوع بيرسم الضحكة على وشي
بشوف موضوع بيخليني اعرف فكر جديد
بشوف موضوع بيلمسني 
بشوف موضوع بيحرق دمي (قسم المواضيع الاخبارية و السياسية طبعا)

كتيييييييير اوووووووووووي يا رورو

بس من اكتر المواضيع اللي شدتني جدا اليومين اللي فاتو موضوع 
لAngel.Eyes

في المنتدى العام بعنوان

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220880

الفن والابداع , شاركنا الاشياء التى تعشقها ‏

الموضوع ده طبعا فكرته رائعة جدا بكل مافيه

بيقولنا اهمية الفن و الابداع اللي من غيره الحياة تبقى مالهاش طعم ولا لون و لا معنى 

بيورينا اذاي الفن ليه مذاق
الفن الراقي الجميل

بجد موضوع عاجبني جدا بكل حاجة فيه 
فكرته و مشاركاته 

و كل حاجة فيه كانت جميلة 
و انا انتهز الفرصة دي و احيي انجل على موضوعها الرائع ده 
*قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟

كتيييييييييير اووووووووي
و كل ما بتعمق في المنتدى بلاقي اعضاء ردودهم و مواضيعهم و فكرهم عالي جدا و راقي جدا جدا جدا 

بس طبعا في خبرتي البسيطة بحب فكر الجميلة 
Angel.Eyes

و بحب فكر الشقية sha2awet 2alam

و طبعا استاذ عبود عبده عبود

و ناس كتييييييرة جدا بجد 


*مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟

الراقية Secret_flower

و المشاكس girgis2

*قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟

the shepherd الذكي

kalimooo المبدع 

*مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟

Dona Nabil
طبعا 

النهيسى


انا طبعا في نااااااااس كتيييييير جدا في المنتدى ماعرفتش اذكرهم 

بس سامحوني الاسئلة محتمة عليا 

هجاوب الباقي كمان شوية


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

كالعادة اسلوبك الراقى بيعجبنى جدا 
وكل انسان محطوط فى مكانه الصح اشكرك يا قمر على زوقك العالى 
وفى انتظار باقى الاجابات ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميييل كالعاده حببتي
وأسئله صعبببه 
وبحيي موكي للاجابات الجمييله
ربنا يبارككم
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> موضوع جميييل كالعاده حببتي
> وأسئله صعبببه
> وبحيي موكي للاجابات الجمييله
> ربنا يبارككم
> ​


ميرسى يا قمرة ربنا يخليكى والدور عليكى قريب 
علشان تنورينا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*الجزء التالت*

ِفي اعماق المدونات ...

*اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟

كتييييييير اووووووووي بجد 
بس اللي قريبة لقلبي
مدونة المبدع كليموووووو

بجد انسان موهوب جدا 
كلامه رائع و قصائده في متهى الجمال و الاحساس

من كلامه بحس يعني ايه انسان عارف يعني ايه مرأة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?u=44954&blogcategoryid=-1

دي فعلا من اجمل المدونات المفضلة بالنسبالي

*اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟

رحـــــــــــــــله على سفينة التفكير

للعضو

نصر 29

عجبني اسمها اوووووووي

*اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟

اقتباس من مدونة كليمو 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=1317

موضوع رائع اسمه في ليلتي الساهرة 

اقرأو وانتو هتعرفو انا قصدي ايه ؟؟؟؟

*مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?u=102853

للعضوة
Violet Fragrance

بح انها حزينة اوووووووووووي

*مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟
اممممممممممم
لا مافيش مرح كتييييير
قد مافيه سخرية
في مدونة الاستاذ عبود ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

منورة يا موكى يا قمرة فى انتظار اجاباتك على اخر جزء من الاسئلة 
اجاباتك روووعة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*الجزءالرابع  و الاخير*

ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...

انا بجد هظلم نااااااااااااااس كتيييييرة جدا
لان المنتدى مليان بالشخصيات الجمييييييلة اللي تستحق الاهداء و الشكر

(انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...
الجمييييييلة 
رورو ايهاب طبعا
نشاط و تشجيع و مواضيع رائعة 
وردود مميزة 
و محبة للكل 
*طول غيابك عن المنتدى..

استاذ وليم تل مش بقيت اشوفه خالص

*يفتخر منتدى الكنيسة بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...

استاذ النهيسي 
و ماما كاندي 

و نااااااااااااااااااااااس كتيييييييييييييرة جدا فخر للمنتدى بوجودهم فيه 

*تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..

خادم البتول
ردوده و تواجده بيثير الانتباه فعلا

*نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...
واثقة فيك يارب نشاطها جميييييل 
و محبتها رائعة بجد هي انسانة جميلة 

*قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...

كريتيك 
بحس انه هادي اوي في ردوده 

*مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..

طبعا My Rock

شايل حمل تقيييييييل جدا 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

انا كدة خلصت و عملت اللي عليا هههههههه

موضوع جميييييل يا رورو

احب اشكرك عليه مرة تانية 

و تالتة ورابعة

و طبعا هتابع معاكي بقية الاعضاء 
اللي انتي هتستضيفيهم 

و بجد اتمنى اكون جاوبت على قد حالاتي كدة 

و مرسي لبنت الكنيسة على تقييمها و كلامها المشجع الجمييييييل

و متشكرة جدا رورو على تشجيعك لضعفي حببتي

ربنا يباركك بكل بركة و يفرح قلبك دايما حببتي
و يعوضك على محبتك الكبييييييييرة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا كدة خلصت و عملت اللي عليا هههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميييييل يا رورو
> 
> ...


بجد احيكى يا قمر على كلامك الجميل وكل ردودك الجميلة 
واستمتعت جدا باجاباتك 
نورتى يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

العضوة اللى هتكون معانا دلوقتى هى بنت الكنيسة القمرة العسولة 
اللى مهما اقول عليها مش هوفيها حقها 
فى انتظار اجاباتك يا قمر على الاسئلة ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*
*
* *موضوع جميل جداً يآ رورو*
وتوآجد متألق ومميز كآلعآدة للرقيقة .. *موكى* ^_^

متآبعة معآكم أكيد


 

*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> العضوة اللى هتكون معانا دلوقتى هى بنت الكنيسة القمرة العسولة
> اللى مهما اقول عليها مش هوفيها حقها
> فى انتظار اجاباتك يا قمر على الاسئلة ​



الاول بشكرك حبيبت قلبي رورو لاستضافتي 
شرف ليا بجد حببتي
وميرسي لكلامك ياغاليه 
اووووووك حببتي هبدأ الاجابه 
وربنا يستر هههه
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> العضوة اللى هتكون معانا دلوقتى هى بنت الكنيسة القمرة العسولة
> اللى مهما اقول عليها مش هوفيها حقها
> فى انتظار اجاباتك يا قمر على الاسئلة ​


*إختيآر مميز* أكيد يآ رورو

وزى مآ قولتلهآ أول مآ عرفتهآ هنآ
*مرمر من أرق وأكتر آلشخصيآت تلقآئية بجد


*منورة يآ بنوتى *^_^*
 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> *
> * *موضوع جميل جداً يآ رورو*
> وتوآجد متألق ومميز كآلعآدة للرقيقة .. *موكى* ^_^
> ...


يا هلا سيكرت بحالها متابعة الموضوع منورة يا قمرة 
وخلى بالك الدور هيجى عليكى برده​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا هلا سيكرت بحالها متابعة الموضوع منورة يا قمرة
> وخلى بالك الدور هيجى عليكى برده​


*ربنـآ يخليكـِ يآ قطتى *

بس دآ إللى بيخلى آلوآحد يتآبع سوكتم بوكتم 
*ربى لآ أسألكـ رد آلقضآء :smile02*


 

*.،*​ 



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *ربنـآ يخليكـِ يآ قطتى *
> 
> بس دآ إللى بيخلى آلوآحد يتآبع سوكتم بوكتم
> *ربى لآ أسألكـ رد آلقضآء :smile02*
> ...


حبيبتى قدها وقدود ولا اييييييه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

والاسئله هي ...
يامسهل يااااارب ههههههه:99:
 ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
 *صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير
:ura1:البيت اللي برتاح فيه:ura1:



 *ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟
هو مفيش غير في اوقات بيكون نايم شويه
دي سلبيات لكن الباقي ايجابيات
الايجابيات عايز اكتر من موضوع
من المحبه بين الاعضاء 
والاحترام ذي ماقلت موكي
والاستفاده الكبيييره روحيا بالنسبه ليا:94:
كتييير كتيييييييييير هقول ايه ولاايه :36_3_11:

 *من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟
امممممممممم
التريقه تخف شويه علي بعض ههههه:t11:

 *اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟

نفسي يكون في قسم للرجل 
وقسم لللازيااء والجمال
من وجهه نظري :crying:
 *قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟
اااااااام هو كذا قسم
ذي العام والاجتماعي وكمان في  الاسئله والرد علي الشبهات
اللي فقد نشاطه اتفق مع موكي انه قسم الكتابه 
:286::286::286:



ولي عوده:t36:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> والاسئله هي ...
> يامسهل يااااارب ههههههه:99:
> ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
> *صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير
> ...


ميرسى يا قمر على الاجابات الرائعة وانا فى انتظار باقى الاجابات ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حبيبتى قدها وقدود ولا اييييييه​


*أيييييه *:smile02



ثبتينى إنتِ ههههـ



 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

انا بردو متابعة الموضوع الجميل ده يارورو خلو بالكو انتو متراقبين :t23::t23:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *إختيآر مميز* أكيد يآ رورو
> 
> وزى مآ قولتلهآ أول مآ عرفتهآ هنآ
> *مرمر من أرق وأكتر آلشخصيآت تلقآئية بجد
> ...



قلبي انا ...
 دا بس من زوقك
بنورك حببتي 
ومبسوطه ان اتعرفت علي شخصيه ذيك كدا
ربنا يحميكي حببتي


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا بردو متابعة الموضوع الجميل ده يارورو خلو بالكو انتو متراقبين :t23::t23:


منورة يا انجل متراقبين يا نهااااااااار 
كله واحدة تخلى بالها من نفسها يا بنات 
ربنا يستر 
سعيدة بوجودك يا انجل ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> منورة يا انجل متراقبين يا نهااااااااار
> كله واحدة تخلى بالها من نفسها يا بنات
> ربنا يستر
> سعيدة بوجودك يا انجل ​



هههههههههه لا انا قصدى انا اللى مراقبة الموضوع  ومتابعاه :smile02
وانا طيبة وغلبانة يعنى 

ميرسى ياجميلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه لا انا قصدى انا اللى مراقبة الموضوع  ومتابعاه :smile02
> وانا طيبة وغلبانة يعنى
> 
> ميرسى ياجميلة


هههههههههه اذا كان كدا ماشى 
منورانا يا قمر طبعا ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر على الاجابات الرائعة وانا فى انتظار باقى الاجابات ​



العفو حببتي 
ميرسي 
اووووووووك 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...
*اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن 
صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
في كتيييييييير بصراحه 
انا طبعاا بعشق الكتابات كلها 
وفي قسم الروحيات بحب مواضيع الاستاذ ايمن كلها 
والدروس الللي بيشرحها لنا الاستاذ روك
علشان مش اظلم حد
مش هينفع اقول موضوع واحد بس لان هظلم ناس كتيييير:66:
 *قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟
بدايه العمر.كليمو.والمفدي بالدم:big29:

*مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟

اكييييد طبعا كريتك يناقش بصبر ومش بتعصب
ويقنع اللي قدامه بأسلوبه المميز والمقنع:36_22_25:

 *قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟
اكييييييييد طبعا الاستاذ عبود
وانا قلتله قبل كدا 
بيكون ليه مذاق خاص 
 *مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟

الاستاذ النهيس .دونا 
:34ef:

لي عوده :smile02

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...
> *اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن
> صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
> في كتيييييييير بصراحه
> ...


اجاباتك كلها روعة يا قمر منتظراكى ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ِفي اعماق المدونات ...
 *اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟
 *اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟
 *اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟
 *مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟
 *مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟


بعتزر جدااااااااا
لان بكل اسف مش بتابع مدونات خااااااالص:a82:
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلوة الفكرة يا رورو 

ميرسيه يا موكى يا قمراية 


متابعة يا بنوتة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
 (انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
 *شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...

كتير 
رورور حببتي بكل تأكيد
وكلدانيه العسل
وفي كذا حد في قسم الرد علي الشبهات:36_1_11:


 *طول غيابك عن المنتدى..
بدايه العمر وسرجيوس ويوليوس
وسمير الشاعر 
*girgis2*

*وحبو اعدائكم :36_1_4:
*
​
 *يفتخر منتدى  الكنيسة  بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...
واثقه فيك يارب
ماما كاندي
سيكريت حببتي
سامح
كليمو
شقاوتي وباقي الحزب بتاعها ههههههه
في كتيييييير يالهوي اقول مين ولامين :big61:

 *تواجده اثار الانتبااااااه ..
الاستاذ عبود 
حبو اعدائكم
جرجس منير
مايكل مايك
كوبتك لايون 

:36_13_3::36_13_3::36_13_3:


 *نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...
رورو حببتي بس نشاطها زايد علطوووول هههه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك حببتي
:36_3_15:

والملكه هيلانه :36_1_21:

 *قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه اليبه...

كليمو.
ماسلينو
الاستاذ ايمن
الاستاذ النهيسي
كلدانيه 
واثقه فيك يارب
:smil4::smil4:

 *مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..
الاستاذ الروك اكييييييييد
:286:




اتمني ان كنت ضيفه خفيفه عليكم 
ربنا يبارك الجميع:36_3_16:
 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حلوة الفكرة يا رورو
> 
> ميرسيه يا موكى يا قمراية
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا قلبى تنورينى بوجودك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
> (انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
> *شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا قمر على اجاباتك الجميلة بجد استمتعت بكلامك جدا وحبك لكل الناس اللى فى المنتدى 
 وطيبة قلبك نورتينى يا قمر 
وميرسى للكلام اللى قولتيه عليا ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى ده من زوقك  بس ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر على اجاباتك الجميلة بجد استمتعت بكلامك جدا وحبك لكل الناس اللى فى المنتدى
> وطيبة قلبك نورتينى يا قمر
> وميرسى للكلام اللى قولتيه عليا ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى ده من زوقك  بس ​



العفو حببتي دا انا الللي اسمتعت بموضوعك الجميل دا
ميرسي ربنا يخليكي حببتي
لابأمانه انتي تستحقيه بجد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
يارب
:give_rose
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ودلوقتى معانا واحدة من اجمل شخصيات المنتدى بجد 
 رقيقة وذكية ومثقفة 
معانا القمر سيكرت 
منتظراكى يا قمر تردى على الاسئلة غدا ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ودلوقتى معانا واحدة من اجمل شخصيات المنتدى بجد
> رقيقة وذكية ومثقفة
> معانا القمر سيكرت
> منتظراكى يا قمر تردى على الاسئلة غدا ​




اهلا وسهلا
حببتي حببتي حببتي ههههه
زين مااخترتي يارورو والله زين ههههه
منوره ياحبيبت قلبي 

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ودلوقتى معانا واحدة من اجمل شخصيات المنتدى بجد
> رقيقة وذكية ومثقفة
> معانا القمر سيكرت
> منتظراكى يا قمر تردى على الاسئلة غدا ​


*ميرسى يآ حبيبى على إختيآركـ وكلمآتكـ إللى مستحقهآش دى *:flowers:

جآرى آلرد على آلأسئلة .. وربنـآ يستر :love34:
​


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اهلا وسهلا
> حببتي حببتي حببتي ههههه
> زين مااخترتي يارورو والله زين ههههه
> منوره ياحبيبت قلبي
> ...


حبيب قلبى ههههـ
حسآكى فرحآنة فيآ بس مآ علينآ 

*ربنآ يخليكـِ يآ بنوتى :flowers:*

 
 
*.،*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*
*


* *ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..

 *صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير

*كنيستنـآ آلتآنية :flowers:
*


 *ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟

*مع إن مآليش معرفة طويلة بآلمنتديآت
لكن منتدى آلكنيسة بيتمز بروح وفكر وشركة
أعتقد خلوهـ فى مقدمة آلموآقع آلعربية

روح آلمحبة وكلمة آلرب هى أسآس بنآئه
وآلفكر آلمتنوع وآلمتبآدل بيغذى آلروح دى
فى إطآر جميل من آلشركة لتنميته وتحفيز عطآء خدمته

لكن أكيد أى موسوعة وهيكل ضخم ونآجح لآزم يكون فيه بعض آلثغرآت إللى لو إتحسنت هتزيد تميزهـ  :love34:
فـ فى رأيى آلمتوآضع
إن بعض آلنقآشآت خصوصاُ لمآ تكون مع طرف غير مسيحى
محتآجة تقنين لحدتهآ حتى تأتى فعلاً بآلثمر 

وكمآن زى مآ أشآرت موكى
هيبقى جميل لو إستهدفنآ آلموضوعآت آلقيمة إللى بتفتقد آلمشآركآت
عشآن مآنخسرش عطآء أصحآبهآ - خصوصاً لو جدد ومحتآجين تشجيع -



* *من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟

*ربنآ يبآركه
فيه كل مآ لذ وطآب من آلوجبآت آلروحية وآلفكرية 

لكن فيه أقسآم ليهآ منفعة كبيرة ومحتآجة مشرفين متفرغين ليهآ 
نظراً لأعبآء آلزعيم روكـ - ربنـآ يقويه علينآ - :d
زى قسم آلكتب وقسم آلكمبيوتر
*


 *اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟

*أتمنى لو تم إضآفة قسم فنى (  رسم .. تصوير .. موسيقى )
آلفن غذآء آلروح ^_^




* *قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟**
* 
   أمممم
قسم آلأخبآر نشيط بسبب توآلى آلأحدآث
يليه آلعآم وآلإجتمآعيآت


أمآ إللى فقد نشآطه 
معرفش حقيقى فى فترة توآجدى أعتقد كيرف آلنشآط فى معظم آلأقسآم كآن شبه ثآبت



*to be continued* 

:blush2:



*.،*​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع يا رورو كعادتك 
 و كل الى شاركوا و رضوا رضوضهم جميله جدا جدا -- لسا مكتشفه الموضوع ده النهرده و قعدت اتابعه و الصفحه الاوله حتى الصفحه دى 
  متابعاااكواااااا


----------



## girgis2 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟
> 
> و المشاكس girgis2



*ههههههه

أنا مشاكس ؟؟

جايز :t17:

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أكتوبر 2012)

رحلة جميلة ومسلية


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*



 *ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...

 *اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟

*موآضيع كتير مميزة ومهمة .. صعب أختآر وآحد بس 
*

(*بدآيةً هيكون مع حفظ آلألقآب* & *لآعلآقة للأولوية بآلترتيب* )

 *قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟

*آنجل .. دونـآ .. شقآوة .. وآيت .. جلآكسى
شيبرد .. كريتكـ *


 *مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟
*
كل آلأقلآم آلسآبقة
+
أسآتذتنآ فى آللآهوت آلدفآعى
+
موكى .. نيفيآن 
عبود .. كوبتيكـ ليون
*

 *قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟

*عبود عبده عبود

*
 *مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟
*
كتير
دونآ .. آمه .. كآندى 
آلنهيسى .. أوسى نو .. أبو تربو .. أيموند .. صوت صآرخ*
 

ِفي اعماق المدونات ...

 *اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟
*اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟
*اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟

*مش متآبعة للمدونآت 


* 
ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...

 (انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...

*لأى شخصية بتفيدنـآ
أو بتشملنآ بمحبتهآ و تشجيعهآ
أو بتزرع بسمة رقيقة بينآ
*

 *طول غيابك عن المنتدى..

*جلآكسى ..  نيفيآن
بدآية آلعمر.. آلأمير .. سمير
*

 *يفتخر منتدى  الكنيسة  بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...

*آلشخصيآت آلمميزة كتير 


*
 *تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..
*
خآدم آلبتول*


 *نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...

*رورو أيهآب .. موكى .. وآثقة
كليمو

*
 *قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...

*جلآكسى ..  بنت آلكنيسة .. رورو أيهآب .. حبو أعدآءكم
سآمح .. شيبرد .. آلأمير .. بدآية
*

 *مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..*

كتير يستحقوآ آلثنآء حقيقى
أيه آلأسئلة آللى تحير دى 





*ميرسى كتير يآ رورو على آلإستضآفة آلكملية دى*
وسآمحينى على آلحآجآت إللى مآتجوبش عليهآ


*آلرب يبآرككـ يآ جميلة*




*.،*

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا متابعة بقوة
و ميرسيه يا بنانيت على كلامكم الحلو *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع رائع يا رورو كعادتك
> و كل الى شاركوا و رضوا رضوضهم جميله جدا جدا -- لسا مكتشفه الموضوع ده النهرده و قعدت اتابعه و الصفحه الاوله حتى الصفحه دى
> متابعاااكواااااا


ميرسى يا قمر تنورينى وجودك لوحده شرف ليا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *ههههههه
> 
> أنا مشاكس ؟؟
> 
> ...


منور يا جرجس ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> رحلة جميلة ومسلية


ميرسى لوجودك حبيب يسوع ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


استمتعت باجاباتك الرائعة يا سيكرت ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نورتينى يا قمر وسعيدة جدا بكل كلامك الجميل 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا متابعة بقوة
> و ميرسيه يا بنانيت على كلامكم الحلو *


منورة يا شقاوة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

معانا احلى ماما فى المنتدى 
منورانى يا ماما يا حبيبتى 
هسيبك مع الاسئلة ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معانا احلى ماما فى المنتدى
> منورانى يا ماما يا حبيبتى
> هسيبك مع الاسئلة ​



​ منووووره مامتي حببتي
واختيارك جميييل رورو

​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معانا احلى ماما فى المنتدى
> منورانى يا ماما يا حبيبتى
> هسيبك مع الاسئلة ​



حبيبه قلبى 

ميرسى لزوقك 

يارب مكنش تقيله عليكوا
​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​ منووووره مامتي حببتي
> واختيارك جميييل رورو
> 
> ​



ميرسى لزوقك حبيبتى

ده نوركوا انتوا 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> حبيبه قلبى
> 
> ميرسى لزوقك
> 
> يارب مكنش تقيله عليكوا


حبيبتى يا مامتى ده انتى هتنورينى صدقينى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*ياااااااااة ماما كاندى ... متابعة جدًا 
انتى جايبة حبيبتى و مش تقوليلى 

منورة يا اجمل ماما *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*موضوعك جمييييييييييييييييييل اوي يارورو ومميزز
بس بجد اوعي تختاريني انا دلوقتي 
استني بس نخلص من كل الاعضاء وبجد انا في الاخر ههههه

بجد انا قريت كل الصفحات وكل الاجابات
بجد شئ ممتتتتع
ربنا يباركك ياقمرررة
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2012)

منوره ياماما كاندي

واكيد اجابات حضرتك هتكون مميزه
في انتظار الاجابات


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوعك جمييييييييييييييييييل اوي يارورو ومميزز
> بس بجد اوعي تختاريني انا دلوقتي
> استني بس نخلص من كل الاعضاء وبجد انا في الاخر ههههه
> 
> ...


اخر مين يا قلبى حضرى نفسك الدور الجاى عليكى هههههه
ميرسى يا حبيبتى تسلميلى يارب ويخليكى ليا وميحرمنيش منك ابدا ​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياااااااااة ماما كاندى ... متابعة جدًا
> انتى جايبة حبيبتى و مش تقوليلى
> 
> منورة يا اجمل ماما *



ميرسى حبيبه قلبى 

ربنا يخليك 

كلك زوق 
​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> منوره ياماما كاندي
> 
> واكيد اجابات حضرتك هتكون مميزه
> في انتظار الاجابات



ميرسى حبيبتى 

اتمنى تكونوا مبسوطين 
​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2012)

.
 .
 والاسئله هي ...
 ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
 *صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير
هو بيتى التانى 
 *ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟
الايجابيات كتير  يكفى انى بحس اننا اسره واحده مبنيه على المحبه والاحترام 
السلبيات لما فى ناس بتمشى بزعل جدا وكتير بحاول رجوعهم تانى 
 *من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟
يكون الكل متواجد زى الاول كانت فى مجموعه جميله جدا 
 *اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟
المنتدى مليان بصراحه مش محتاج / اكيد هقول الاسره والشهادات دى اقسامى لكن انا بحب كل الاقسام لانها مفيده واقسام روحيه وجميله  بس مش بدخل الترفيهى خالص
 *قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟
كل الاقسام مفيده ونشيطه 




 ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...
 *اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
بصراحه مواضيع اساسيات الايمان المسيحى صاحبه روك بيشرحه بطريقه مبسطه وجميله 
 *قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟
ايمن وبدايه العمر وكليمو وعياد والامير بصراحه ناس كتير مش عايزه انسى حد 
 *قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟
عبود ودونا علشان دايما تكتب قصص تبكينى  وانا بطلب منها تكمل القصه الاخيره 

 *مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟
 اخى الغالى النهيسى وامه ودونا (سوكينه) ورورو وشقاوه وواثقه فيك وسكريت وانجل وكلدانيه وحبيب يسوع واوريجانوس المصري وبنت الكنيسه ووايت وموكى وtamav maria
مارسلينو وسمير


 ِفي اعماق المدونات ...
 *اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟
 *اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟
 *اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟
 *مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟
 *مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟

بعتذر مليش فى المدونات خالص

ممكن اروح اشرب شاى وارجع تانى 
 يارب اكون وفقت

​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2012)

اجابات رووووعة
ميرسية 
اختنا رورو
وحقيقى ماما 
كاندى من الشخصيات المحبوبة
عندى


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> .
> .
> والاسئله هي ...
> ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
> ...




طبعا ياماما شاى ونسكافيه 
فى انتظارك يا احلى ماما 
اجاباتك كلها جميلة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اجابات رووووعة
> ميرسية
> اختنا رورو
> وحقيقى ماما
> ...


ميرسى سمير منور ​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى سمير منور ​


وربنا يسترها 
زى ما دبستك فى الاستطافة عندى
ودى استطافتك انتى
ربنا يسترها :fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> وربنا يسترها
> زى ما دبستك فى الاستطافة عندى
> ودى استطافتك انتى
> ربنا يسترها :fun_lol:


هههههههه زى مايكون قلبك حاسس 
اكيد يا سمير دورك هيجى وهيتعمل فيك زى ما كنت بتعمل فى الغلابة 
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههه زى مايكون قلبك حاسس
> اكيد يا سمير دورك هيجى وهيتعمل فيك زى ما كنت بتعمل فى الغلابة
> ​


يا ادى الليلة السودة
ههههههههههههههه
:2::2::2::2::2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يا ادى الليلة السودة
> ههههههههههههههه
> :2::2::2::2::2:


متقلقش يا سمير الاسئلة سهلة وبسيطة زى ما انت شايف 
هتنجح فى الامتحان متقلقش
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> متقلقش يا سمير الاسئلة سهلة وبسيطة زى ما انت شايف
> هتنجح فى الامتحان متقلقش
> هههههههههههههههه​


انتى لسة بتقولى فيها
جالك الموت يا تارك الحن
عارف نفسى اوووووووووى
الحكاية دى فيها ان واخواتها :boxing::boxing:
هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اخر مين يا قلبى حضرى نفسك الدور الجاى عليكى هههههه
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى تسلميلى يارب ويخليكى ليا وميحرمنيش منك ابدا ​


ههههه اخص عليكي يخونك العيش واللحمه اللي مابنا ههههه
ماشي ياختي هو انا بوخاااااااف
وعلي راي محمد هنيدي
اللي بيوخاااااااف يطلع بره ههههههههه


candy shop قال:


> ميرسى حبيبه قلبى
> 
> ربنا يخليك
> 
> ...


العفو ياامي
وبجد اجابات حضرتك كانت مميزه
وفي انتظار باقي الاجاباات:new5:


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
 (انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح 
...مع ان فى ناس كتير وصعب انى اختار 5 بس ارجو محدش يزعل منى 
رورو طبعا علشان موضوعها الجميله ونشاطها الواضح
ابو تربو انسان رائع 
سمعان الاخميمى 
الياس مميز جدا 
حبواعدائكم

 *طول غيابك عن المنتدى..
وليم تل
المحامى المسيحى
*امير*
*روزى*
*كوكو*



 *يفتخر منتدى  الكنيسة  بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...
امه
هابى انجل
مونيكا 
دونا
النهيسى 

 *تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..
يسطس
عياد
مايكل كوكو
كليمو
الملكه هيلانه

 *نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...
الملكه هيلانه
النهيسى دايما نشيط
رورو
بنت الكنيسه
كلدانيه
ابو تربو

 *قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...
مارسلينو
ايمن
اليعازر
واثقه فيك يارب
سامح

 *مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..
روك

اتمنى اكون وفقت ومحدش يزعل منى 
لانى بحب الكل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
> (انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
> *شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح
> ...مع ان فى ناس كتير وصعب انى اختار 5 بس ارجو محدش يزعل منى
> ...


يا حبيبتى يا ماما بجد اجاباتك كلها جميلة نورتينى وشرفتينى باجاباتك الحلوة دى 
ويارب دايما فى وسطينا ومنورانا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*انتي جيتي يارورو نورررررررتي
استرها يااااااارب ههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

انا جيت نورت البيت 
خاف الله خاف هههههههه متقلقيش يا حبى دورك قرب ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا جيت نورت البيت
> خاف الله خاف هههههههه متقلقيش يا حبى دورك قرب ​


اللي بيخووواف يطلع بره هههههههههه

وانا مرعوبه مش خايفه بس
لان الاسئله صعبه لانها بخصوص المنتدي والاعضاء:love34:


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا حبيبتى يا ماما بجد اجاباتك كلها جميلة نورتينى وشرفتينى باجاباتك الحلوة دى
> ويارب دايما فى وسطينا ومنورانا ​



ميرسى جدا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى 

انتى كمان مميزه وموضوعك جميل 

ربنا يوفقك وتحققى كل اللى بتتمنيه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اللي بيخووواف يطلع بره هههههههههه
> 
> وانا مرعوبه مش خايفه بس
> لان الاسئله صعبه لانها بخصوص المنتدي والاعضاء:love34:


مش تخافى يا قلبى لو احتجتى مساعدة قوليلى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ضيفتنا الللى منورانا هى حد مش اى حد 
طيبة حنونة دمها زى السكر 
كلكم بتحبوها انا سعيدة جدا 
بوجودها معايا 
هى القمر حبوا اعدائكم 
فى انتظار اجاباتك يا قمرة 
يلا شدى حيلك بقا ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ضيفتنا الللى منورانا هى حد مش اى حد
> طيبة حنونة دمها زى السكر
> كلكم بتحبوها انا سعيدة جدا
> بوجودها معايا
> ...



حببتي الغاليه
منوررررررره
اكيد بنحبها
وعلشان قلقك وخضتك
هعملك تقييم هههههههه

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*والله ووقعتي يااحبووووووا ومحدش سمي عليكي هههههه

منتظره الاجابات
ومنورة ياقلبي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والله ووقعتي يااحبووووووا ومحدش سمي عليكي هههههه
> 
> منتظره الاجابات
> ومنورة ياقلبي
> *


اكيد كلنا منتظرين اجابات حبوا بس هى هتجاوب بكرة انشالله 
نحن فى انتظارك يا حبوا ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*صباح الخير  انا جيييت  --- *
*  ناخد بق نسكافيه و ننزل بالإجابااات...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ضيفتنا الللى منورانا هى حد مش اى حد​
> طيبة حنونة دمها زى السكر
> كلكم بتحبوها انا سعيدة جدا
> بوجودها معايا
> ...


 دا انت و انتم كلكم الى قمرات و سكارات و شرباتات هههههههههههههه
 بس بنت الكنيسه عسل اسود ... علشان الى عملته فيا....:ranting:
 على فكره ده اعتقد اول مره انزل بإجابات على حجات  فى موضوع -- و ربنا يسطر بئاااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*والاسئله هي ...*
*ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..*

**صف لنا منتدى الكنيسة فى 3 كلمات لا غير*
:16_14_21:*بيت عائله المحبه* :16_14_21:
 
**ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟*​

 *1-*إجابياته كثيييره جدا جدا فهو متنوع  و متعدد المنتديات و فى كل المجالات---​ ده غير التواصل الى بين الاعضاء  جميل اوى—
2-
سلبيات ممممم اعتقد إن المواضيع الدينيه و التئملات مش عليها إقبال جامد زى باقى المواضيع—اعتقد  ده بيعكس حياتنا و حالنا فى الحياه فعلا!(بس ده مش عيب المنتدى –ده عيبنا إحنا!)​​
​- سلبيات ممكن كمان تكون إن  ممكن العضو ينزل مواضيع كتييير اوى فى نفس اليوم و ده بيخلى فيه سييل من المواضيع و بيخلى الواحد مش عارف يتابع—و بالتالى بتتظلم مواضيع كتير بتكون روحيه و جمييله اوى اوى....​
**من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟*
 اعتقد مفيش شىء ناقصه—هو فى تجدد مستمر و اى إقتراح جديد بنلاقيه متطبق و على اكمل وجه الحقيقه مجهود رائع​​​​​​​**اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟*​  
مممم اعتقد المنتدى مغطى كل الاقسام مش نقصه شىء​ ممكن نعمل قصم للاعمال الفنيه المشتركه—​ يعنى عضوين  او اكثر يشتركو مع بعض فى شىء--​**قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟*
 اعتقد كل الأقسام متميزه--  بتبقا ايام و ايام—بالتناوب 

 يتبعععع-----
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...​ 
*اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
لا السؤال ده صعب اوى الحقيقه لإن المواضيع المميزه كتيير و فى كل الاقسام كمان...​

*قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟​ 
الحقيقه كتيير اوى بيجذبنى فكرهم فى المنتدى—​ 

و فى إختلاف فى نوع الاقلام و الافكار—​ 


يعنى فى الرومانسى​ 

مثل المفدى بالدم و كاليمو و اورجيانوس المصرى ( مع إنه مخفى حجاته عننا مخبيها فى المدونات هههه)​ 

و نيفينا ​ 

اقلام ساخره (بس ميمنعش إنهم كمان فى الرومانسى شدااااااد جدا جدا و فى العام و النقد و كله )​ 

قلم عبود- ​ 

اقلام ممكن اقول عاليها ناقده اكثر من ساخره​ 

قلم دونا- قلم كيرولس- قلم مينا( بس بردو فى الرومانسى جامديين)​ 

فى اقلام دينيه رااائعه​ 

مثل الامير و بدايه العمر و استاذ ايمن و الملكه هيلانه ​ 

و فى اقلام كولكشن مثل شقاوه وعياد و كيريا و استاذ ايمن و شبرد و بدايه و يوحنا & جيزس​ 

فى اقلام فيلسوفيه مثل وااايت ​ 
فى كتييييييييييييييييير اوى الحقيقه :dntknw:مش عارفا بئا و مش عايزا انسى حد و يزعل منى ...​ 
*مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟​ 
إمه – رائعه فى النقاش بهدووووء​ 

إرينى كمان​ 

استاذ ايمن معلوماته رائعه و بيشرح بمحبه و هدوء ​ 

كريتيك كمان​ 

مولكا​ 

يوحنا المصرى​ 


*قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟​ 

بلا قيووود يبقى عبووود ههههههههههههه​ 
*مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟​ 
دونااااا تجوووول فى كل مكااان ههههههههه و بتهش كمااان هههههههه​ 

إلياس السريانى رغم إن القسم الى كان مستمتع فيه انقفل – بس مكمل هو نشاطه هههههه​ 

اوسى نو نشيط بردو بس بحسه مش باين – فى الدكاكينى—بس مفيش حد طلب منه شىء إلا و بحسه اتشقلب و نزله ليه علطووول J​ 

كلدانيه نشيطه جدا و بتجول و تتفقد الكل بس بحس بردو إنها من الجنود الى فى خفاء كدا مثل اوسى—​ 

نيفو كانت نشيييطه جدا بردو بس اليومين دول ظروفها قاصيه و مش قادرا تدخل مثل قبل كدا—استاذ صوت صارخ​ 

استاذ ايمن​ 
و ابو تربووووووووووووووو الجميييل نشييط جدا جدا 
كاندى شوب الكل بيقول لها ماما بس انا محصليش الشرف انى اتكلم معاها بس حسى بيها و شيفاها
توين-- رغم إنه مش باين اليومين دول
استاذ النهيسى نشاطه رااائع​ 


يتبععععع​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ِفي اعماق المدونات ...​ 
*اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟
*اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟
*اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟​



*هو المدونات الحقيقه كثير و انا مش متبعاهم اوى – *​


*بس المدونات المميزه و مليااانه و الى اخذت بالى منهم رغم انى لسا مش قريتهم كلهم -بس ممكن اقول لك عليهم:-*​ 
*مدونت كوبتك لايون(عياد)*​ 
*مدونات نيفينا( مع إنها مش حطى كتير فى المدونه رغم كتاباتها الكتير)*​ 
*مدونات المفدى بالدم- مدونات اورجيانوس المصرى*
*- مينا البطل مع إنه مش حاتط كتير بردو*
*مدونت دونا*
*مدونت فريدىىى*
*مدونت توين*
*مدونت سمير الشاعر*​ 
*يتبععععع* ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
(انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
مش عارفا 5 دول ممكن معرفش انفز طلبك​ 
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...​

استاذ روك- دونا- استاذ ايمن- استاذ النهيسى- استاذ مولكا- اوزى- يوحنا المصرى- كلدانيا- ابو ترابو- استاذ ابوستل​



*طول غيابك عن المنتدى..
*عياد- بدايه- كيرلس- مينا البطل-توين-جورجينو- يهودى- سمعان القيروانى-نفينا- استاذ مصطفى- المفدى بالدم- حسين دوكى—روزيتا—راشى—راشيد- رانيا قلب الاسد-روزا( ممكن يكونوا بيخشوا بس مش بيشاركوا فبحس بغيابهم)* ​ 
*يفتخر منتدى الكنيسة بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...​ 
استاذ نهيسى- دونا-صوت صارخ- مولكا- ابوستل- استاذ ايمن--عياد- عبود-اليعازر- إلكتريك​ 
الملكه هلانه- شقاوه – وايت – نيفينا-رانيا- ابو تربو- عبير الورد- كريتيك-يوحنا المصرى-نيفيان – سبااارو- فبرونيا- بنت المسيح--تريزا- مرموره -اوسى-لوسينتو - كيرلس-
هابى إنجل- روزى86- بوب-​علمانى.

- سمير -بدايه- توين - فريدى-روزيتا- نيفيان - بنت الكنيسه هعضها- موكى - انجل ايز-كوبتيك فور إفر-سيكرت فلاور-ماما كاندى -مايكل مايك-مونيكا 57​ 
رورو- كاليمو-نيتا- كلدانيا- كريما - واثقا فيك-جورجينو- 
عزاب- استاذ مصطفى- حبيب يسوع..​ 
*حرام عليكى أنا مش عارفا اقول ايييه.....*​ 
*تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..​ 
خادم البتول​ 

عبود​ 

هايفه​ 

*نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...​ 


رورو- يوحنا المصرى​ 

بنت الكنيسه- واثقه فيك يا رب-​ 





*قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...​ 



ابو تربو..طبعا​ 


استاذ ايمن—مع إن ميمنعش إنه شقى بردو و دمه خفيف​ 

كريتيك نوعا ما بحسه هادى مش بيثار بسرعه و طيب جدا جدا​ 

استاذ رد 333 ​ 

*مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..​ 

على منتدى الكنيسه ككل بكل اعضائه سواء مشرفين او مديرين او جداد او نشاط ​ 
و اسفا لو نسيت اسامى ناس كتير انا مخى ضرب :hlp:​ 
مكنتش عارفا الموضوع صعب كدا-- خلاص اول مره و اخر مره هههههههههههههه و شكرا على إستضافتك الجميله و اكيد الكل فى قلبى لإنه بيساعى كتير بس عقلى :2: بيخرف و اكيد ناسيا اسامى كتير ....
اشكرك رورو الرب يباركك
و اسفى انى ملتزمتش ب 5 اعضاء


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *صباح الخير  انا جيييت  --- *
> *  ناخد بق نسكافيه و ننزل بالإجابااات...*


نورتى يا قمر خدى بق نكسافيه 
احنا معاكى يلا ورينا همتك يا قمر 
اجاباتك فى راسك مطوتك فى جيبك لو حد قالك غششينى قطعيه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *والاسئله هي ...*
> *ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..*
> 
> **صف لنا منتدى الكنيسة فى 3 كلمات لا غير*
> ...


اجاباتك جميلة يا قمر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...​
> *اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
> لا السؤال ده صعب اوى الحقيقه لإن المواضيع المميزه كتيير و فى كل الاقسام كمان...​
> 
> ...


عارفة يا حبوا هديكى 100%
على الاجابات الرائعة دى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
> (انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
> مش عارفا 5 دول ممكن معرفش انفز طلبك​
> *شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...​
> ...


حبيبة قلبى بجد اجباتك فى منتهى الروعة وحبك باين للجميع 
اكيد محدش يقدر يزعل منك يا قمر 
ميرسى يا قمر على كل كلامك واجاباتك استمتعت حقيقى معاكى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

معانا دلوقتى عضوة مش اى عضوة 
معانا القمر الملاك الابيض وايت انجل 
بصراحة مهما قولت عليها مش هقدر اوصفها 
نقدر نقول عليها الشقية المثقفة خفيفة الدم 
الاجتماعية جدا اللى بنحبها جدا جدا 
هسيبك مع الاجابات بقا 
اللى انا واثقة انها هتكون اجابات مفرقعة ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معانا دلوقتى عضوة مش اى عضوة
> معانا القمر الملاك الابيض وايت انجل
> بصراحة مهما قولت عليها مش هقدر اوصفها
> نقدر نقول عليها الشقية المثقفة خفيفة الدم
> ...



منوره اكيييييد حببتي

​


----------



## white.angel (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*اهلاً رورو ... شكراً حبيبتى لانك شرفتينى بأختيارك  ... وبعتذر عن التأخير :2:
​
*صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير
بيتى .. كنيستى .. اسرتى

*ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟
المنتدى فى حد ذاته ايجابيه لكل المشتركين والزوار ... فهو ارقى المنتديات المسيحيه ... موقع متكامل من كل الجهات ... من حيث التعامل والرقى والافاده والمتعه والامن والحمايه .. كل شئ 

بالنسبالى ... المنتدى بيرفكت 
**
*من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟ 
ممممممممممم
من وجهة نظرى مفيش 

*اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟ 
قسم للمقالات ... عشان العام مطحون معانا :spor24:
وبس !

*قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟ 
متميز بنشاطه العام والش بابى
قسم فقد نشاطه الاقسام الروحيه بصفه عامه 
محتاجه مننا اهتمام شويه :blush2:

ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...  
*اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟ 
فكراه بس مش هقدر هجيبه :love34:

*قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟ 
باشمهندث عبود :t17:

*مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟ 
شقاوه .. سيكرت .. شيبرد .. كريتيك ..بوب .. جرجس2 .. نانسى ..

*قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟  
كيرلس ... ودكتور يوحنا ... وباسيليوس :spor24:

*مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟  
دونا ... الله يعينها علينا يارب ويهدينا كدة :2:




ِفي اعماق المدونات ...
*اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟ 
*اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟ 
*اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟ 
*مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟ 
*مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


ولا عمرى شفتها المدونات تيييي :scenic:

ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ... 
(انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط.. 
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ... 
رورو ايهاب ... سموك :flowers:

*طول غيابك عن المنتدى.. 
كيرلس ... ونيفين :shutup22:

*يفتخر منتدى  الكنيسة  بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك... 
استاذ ايمن .. مولكا .. استاذ النهيسى .. اساتذتنا الكبار دول اللى بنتعلم منهم :flowers:

*تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه .. 
خادم البتول :new4:

*نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره... 
موكى  والملكه هيلانه وبنت الكنيسه :flowers:

*قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه... 
حبوا اعدائكم بلا منازع :love45:

*مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..  
روك .. لمجهوده المتواصل عشان يرتقى بالمنتدى لهذه الدرجه :flowers:

بشكرك اوى لانك اديتينى فرصه حلوه زى دى  ... 
واتمنى مكنش زعلت حد منى او نسيت حد ... :love34:
معلش بقى الزهايمر والسن له احكام :new6: 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*رورو ايهاب ... سموك :flowers:
*ميرسى ليكى حبيبة قلبى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

استمتعنا معاكى يا قمر واجاباتك كلها جميلة اتمنى انك تكونى انبسطى معانا 
لى عودة مع عضو جديد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2012)

دلوقتى معانا اول ادم فى موضوعنا 
وهو سمير وشهرته سمير الشاعر 
طبعا انا بخلص تارى منه زى ما استضافنى قبل كدا لازم اعملها فيه 
مبسوطين بوجودك معانا يا سمير 
فى انتظار اجاباتك ​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> دلوقتى معانا اول ادم فى موضوعنا
> وهو سمير وشهرته سمير الشاعر
> طبعا انا بخلص تارى منه زى ما استضافنى قبل كدا لازم اعملها فيه
> مبسوطين بوجودك معانا يا سمير
> فى انتظار اجاباتك ​


يا ساتر يارب هو اللى بعملو فيكى تعملى فيها
د انا غلبان ومسكين وعلى فكرة كمان
انا حبيب حواء ومش عدو ليها
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> دلوقتى معانا اول ادم فى موضوعنا
> وهو سمير وشهرته سمير الشاعر
> طبعا انا بخلص تارى منه زى ما استضافنى قبل كدا لازم اعملها فيه
> مبسوطين بوجودك معانا يا سمير
> فى انتظار اجاباتك ​




احم احم ...ههههه
اول واحد في ادم وكمان يكون سمير
نشمت شويه بقا ههههههه
منور طبعا سموره 
واختيار جميل رورو
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> احم احم ...ههههه
> اول واحد في ادم وكمان يكون سمير
> نشمت شويه بقا ههههههه
> منور طبعا سموره
> ...


حبيبتى منورانى بوجودك سمير بيشتكى من صعوبة الاسئلة تفتكرى نساعده ولانسيبه يعتمد على نفسه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حبيبتى منورانى بوجودك سمير بيشتكى من صعوبة الاسئلة تفتكرى نساعده ولانسيبه يعتمد على نفسه ​




يالا علشان ربنا
وعلشان يعرفوا اننا طيبين وغلبانين
نساعده وامرنا لربنا 
:new4:
​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

حبسى ونحمة الكويل هيكو
ربنا على الظالم
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يالا علشان ربنا
> وعلشان يعرفوا اننا طيبين وغلبانين
> نساعده وامرنا لربنا
> :new4:
> ​


طب بعد النجاح مين بقا اللى هيتقاله مبروووووك ههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب بعد النجاح مين بقا اللى هيتقاله مبروووووك ههههههه​


رحمتك يارب
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب بعد النجاح مين بقا اللى هيتقاله مبروووووك ههههههه​




هههههههههههه
شايفه حببتي انتي بتقولي نساعده
وهو بيحسبن علينا
طويب خلاث مث تثاعديه بث هه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> شايفه حببتي انتي بتقولي نساعده
> وهو بيحسبن علينا
> طويب خلاث مث تثاعديه بث هه
> ...


انا بقول كدا برده ​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


اخيرااااااااااااا خلصت الاسئلة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا بقول كدا برده ​




هههههههههههه
احسن برضو
يالاياسموره اشتغل بقا :spor24::spor24:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى يا سمير على اجاباتك الجميلة ربنا معاك 
نورتنا واستمتعنا بكل اجاباتك 
ميرسى ليك ​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
> 
> هي بصراحة رحلة ممتعة جدا و بتمنى انها ماتنتهيش
> 
> ...


اجابات جميلة اووووى
فعلان عندك حق


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا اختى روروالرب يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

على فكرة اجابتى هى اجابة 
اختناموكى
بالفعل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*والله ووقعت ومحدش سمي عليك ياسمووووووورة

يلا منتظريين باقي الاجابات ومتكروتنااااش 
*


----------



## Samir poet (25 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والله ووقعت ومحدش سمي عليك ياسمووووووورة
> 
> يلا منتظريين باقي الاجابات ومتكروتنااااش
> *


ههههههههههههههههه
تم الاحابة على كل الاسئلة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> تم الاحابة على كل الاسئلة


بجد مخدتش بالي
اصل الوقت معاك جري بسرعه 
ههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2012)

.
والاسئله هي ...
ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
*صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير

محبه وأسره جميله جدا
 *ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟

السلبيات تحويل بعض المواضيع لمشدات  حواريه ساعات بتكون صعبه
والمنتدى كله أيجابيات أسرته جميله جدا
 *من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟

لا يوجد
 *اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟
*قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟

الأقسام ال لى نفسى فيها
قسم للبابا تكريما له
القسم النشط العام
والقسم الروحى والكتابى الناس نسينهم
 

ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...
*اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟

كل المواضيع التى قيمت أكثر
 *قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟

الأخت دونا
 *مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟
*قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟
*مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟
مشرفه الأسره والطفوله
مشرفه القسم العلمى والثقافى 

 

ِفي اعماق المدونات ...
*اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟
لم اتابع مدونات
 *اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟
*اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟


ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
(انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ... كتير
*طول غيابك عن المنتدى..كتير
*يفتخر منتدى  الكنيسة  بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...
*تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..
الأخت دونا
 *نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...
الاخ كليمو
 *قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...
*مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..
الأخت كاندى والأخت أمه


----------------------------

موضوع جميل

لم أتهرب من أسئله

جاوبت على حسب مقدرتى

شكرا لأستضافنى

ملحوظه

جميع من بالمنتدى أحبهم جدا وأقدرهم


 ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى جدا استاذى استمتعت باجابات حضرتك جدا 
واسفة انى معملتش مقدمة حضرتك جاوبت بسرعة 
عموما نورتنى جدا يا استاذى 
حضرتك مثال للاحترام والطيبة 
ودايما بتفتقدنى ربنا يخليك 
نورتنى وشرفتنى استاذى ​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى جدا استاذى استمتعت باجابات حضرتك جدا
> واسفة انى معملتش مقدمة حضرتك جاوبت بسرعة
> عموما نورتنى جدا يا استاذى
> حضرتك مثال للاحترام والطيبة
> ...




*
ربنا يخليكى ويباركك
لى كل الشرف*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

معانا دلوقتى عضوة غالية على قلبى اووووووووى 
مع انى مبتكلمش معاها كتير لكن بحبها جدا 
بحس كدة بطيبة قلبها وحنيتها 
معانا مشرفتنا الغالية كلدانية 
منورانى جدا جدا 
فى انتظار اجاباتك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معانا دلوقتى عضوة غالية على قلبى اووووووووى
> مع انى مبتكلمش معاها كتير لكن بحبها جدا
> بحس كدة بطيبة قلبها وحنيتها
> معانا مشرفتنا الغالية كلدانية
> ...




حبيبت قلبي الغاليه جداااااا علي قلبي
منوره كلدانيه حببتي

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معانا دلوقتى عضوة غالية على قلبى اووووووووى​
> مع انى مبتكلمش معاها كتير لكن بحبها جدا
> بحس كدة بطيبة قلبها وحنيتها
> معانا مشرفتنا الغالية كلدانية
> ...



 مرسي كتير ياقمر
 شكراً لأستضافتي
اتمنئ ان اكون ظيفة خيفة عليكم ​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حبيبت قلبي الغاليه جداااااا علي قلبي
> 
> منوره كلدانيه حببتي
> 
> ​



الله يخليكي ياحبيبتي
كلك زوق  دا نورك ياقمر ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*منورة اللعبه ياكوكي
وربنا معاكي ياحبيبتي

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *منورة اللعبه ياكوكي
> وربنا معاكي ياحبيبتي
> 
> *


هربتى انتى من دورك صح بس متقلقيش كلدانية تجاوب وهتلقينى مفجاكى بمقدمة على طول علشان مش تهربى تانى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هربتى انتى من دورك صح بس متقلقيش كلدانية تجاوب وهتلقينى مفجاكى بمقدمة على طول علشان مش تهربى تانى ​


هههههههه لا صدقيني مهربتش ولا حاجه

بس انا كنت اليومين اللي فاتوا دول مشغوله زي مانتي عارفه

وياستي انا تحت امرك في اي وقت
وفضيااااالك اخر خمناشر حاجه :146ec:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه لا صدقيني مهربتش ولا حاجه
> 
> بس انا كنت اليومين اللي فاتوا دول مشغوله زي مانتي عارفه
> 
> ...


حلوة خمناشر دى هههههههه ماشى يا ستى دورك قرب ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حلوة خمناشر دى هههههههه ماشى يا ستى دورك قرب ​


ماشي
مانا عارفه انه قرب
بعد حوالي خمناشر عرشين عضو كده:smil2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماشي
> مانا عارفه انه قرب
> بعد حوالي خمناشر عرشين عضو كده:smil2:


لا ده بعدك ههههههههههه​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
*صف لنا منتدى الكنيسة فى 3 كلمات لا غير
البيت الثاني احسه كخلية النحل الكل يعمل بمحبة
*ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟
الكل يخدم بمحبة كبيرة ومتعاونين في ادارة هذا الموقع الجميل
السلبيات . عندما نمر او نقراء موضوع ولم نرد عليه ولو بكلمة تشجيع صغيرة 
*من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟
مشالله المنتدئ عمران لاينقصه شئ 
*اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟
اعتقد المنتدئ متكامل باقسامه المتنوعة
حختار القسم الثقافي لاني مسؤلة عليه واحب قسم الصلاة
واكيد كل الاقسام مميزة 
*قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟
اعتقد الاقسام نوع ما متقاربة ونشطة والبركة في الاعظاء لتنشيط المواضيع ​

ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...
*اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
اساسيات الايمان للاستاذ روك بصراحة موضوع مميز 
*قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟
كليمو والامير بداية العمر توين عياد بصراحة اعضاء كتير ​ 
*قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟
دونا
*مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟
دونا كاندي النهيسي ايمن ابو تربو 
ِفي اعماق المدونات ...
*اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟
*اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟
*اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟
نع الاسف مليش في المدونات​ 
ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
(انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...​ 
خمسة قليلة جداااا بصراحة في اعضاء كتير ارجو محدش يزعل مني 
ليكي يااجمل رورو موضوعك جميل
بنت الكنيسة واثقة فيك يارب
النهيسي اليعازر
ميكل كوكي
*طول غيابك عن المنتدى..
رانيا اني بل عبير الورد 
*يفتخر منتدى الكنيسة بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...
صوت صارخ 
كوبتيك مان
امة 
كاندي 
دونا
*تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..
مايكل كوكو
كليمو
بنت الكنيسة
حبو اعداكم
النهيسي
*نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...
رورو 
ابو تربو
النهيسي
جرجس منير
*قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...
الملكة هيلانة
بسطس الانطوني
الياس السرياني​ 
*مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..
مدير منتدانا استاذ روك​ 
رورو حبيتي ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابات
تحياتي ومحبتي للجميع
ارجو محدش يزعل مني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
> *صف لنا منتدى الكنيسة فى 3 كلمات لا غير
> البيت الثاني احسه كخلية النحل الكل يعمل بمحبة
> *ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟
> ...


نورتينى بجد واجاباتك فى منتهى الجمال 
ميرسى ليكى جدا نورتينى 
وميرسى لكلامك الجميل ​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر ليكي ياقمر لموضوعك الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

العضوة اللى معانا دلوقتى مش اى عضوة 
هى بتول الشهيرة بواثقة فيك يارب 
بجد مهما قولت عليها مش هقدر اوفيها حقها 
طبعا كلكم عرفينها بتتميز بخفة دم غير عادية 
ومشاركتها مميزة جدا 
ومن اكتر الناس اللى ارتحتلها واتعرفت عليها بسرعة 
ههههههه وعشنا قصة حب 
انا بموت فيها وبعزها جدا جدا وبقت من اعز اصدقائى 
يلا بقا كفاية عليكى كدا 
متبقيش طماعة ههههه 
هسيبك مع الاسئلة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> العضوة اللى معانا دلوقتى مش اى عضوة
> هى بتول الشهيرة بواثقة فيك يارب
> بجد مهما قولت عليها مش هقدر اوفيها حقها
> طبعا كلكم عرفينها بتتميز بخفة دم غير عادية
> ...


*ياخبر انا كل ده 
ربنا يخليكي ليا بجد ده انتي اللي حبيبة قلبي
وليه بتقولي علي قصه الحب اللي بنا الحاجات دي بتحسد يابنتي ههههه
تسلمي يارورو عالمقدمه الجميله دي اللي انا مستهلهاااش

وحاضر ياستي هجاوب وامري لله
بس استني 5 دقايق كده
اصلي كنت باكل رومانايه ومبهدله الدنيا عالاخر
هغسل ايدي واجي :smile02:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياخبر انا كل ده
> ربنا يخليكي ليا بجد ده انتي اللي حبيبة قلبي
> وليه بتقولي علي قصه الحب اللي بنا الحاجات دي بتحسد يابنتي ههههه
> تسلمي يارورو عالمقدمه الجميله دي اللي انا مستهلهاااش
> ...


عيشى حياتك بقا ومتخفيش هديكى الحشرة جنيه اللى طلبتيها رشوة ها 
علشان تجاوبى 
متخفيش ما انا هبخر علشان الحسد ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عيشى حياتك بقا ومتخفيش هديكى الحشرة جنيه اللى طلبتيها رشوة ها
> علشان تجاوبى
> متخفيش ما انا هبخر علشان الحسد ​


خلاص اتفقنا علي الحشره جنيه
واللي يرجع في كلامه يبقي ايه .....؟



يبقي حبيبي برضو هههههه

انا هروح اجاوب اهو:smil16:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلاص اتفقنا علي الحشره جنيه
> واللي يرجع في كلامه يبقي ايه .....؟
> 
> 
> ...


اكيد هرجع طبعا اقصد هدهالك هههههههه
فى انتظارك يا قلبى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*متابعة 

اول مرة اعرف اسمك و بجد من اكتر الاسامى اللى بحبها *


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *متابعة
> 
> اول مرة اعرف اسمك و بجد من اكتر الاسامى اللى بحبها *


شفتى اسمها حلو ازاى اسم من اسماء العدرا 
ميرسى لمتابعتك يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بس يا شقاوة متتكلميش علشان حبيبتى تعرف تركز 
دى محسسانى انها فى امتحان ثانوية عامة 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بس يا شقاوة متتكلميش علشان حبيبتى تعرف تركز
> دى محسسانى انها فى امتحان ثانوية عامة
> ههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههه طب اوعى تكون بتغش بقا leasantr*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههه طب اوعى تكون بتغش بقا leasantr*


لا انا قولتلها كل واح يبرص فى ورقته 
هى مركزة وانشالله هتجيب مجموع يدخلها الجامعة ههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيبتى الوقت خلص هلم الورق يلا بقا 
مزكرتيش ليه من الاول 
جاية تركزى دلوقتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

.
والاسئله هي ...
ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
*صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير
منتدي جميل وبيتي التاني بجد .
 *ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟
مش شايفه سلبيات بس كله ايجايبات
زي مثلا اني اتفدت كتير جدا من المنتدي
وعرفت معلومات مكنتش اعرفها قبل كده 
بجانب طبعا كسبت اصدقاء واخوات ربنا عالم بمحبتهم في قلبي..
 *من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟
بامانه مفش
 *اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟
*لا انا شايفه ان بسم الصليب المنتدي مش ناقصه حاجه بنعة ربنا .*
 *قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟
*المنتدي العام وركن الشبابيات متميزيين بنشاطهم 
وركن فقد نشاطه ممممم ركن الشكاوي الحمد لله مفيش شكاوي:smile02:smile02
* 



ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...
*اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
*فيه مواضيع كتير بجد
وصدقيني بدون مجاوملات موضوعك ده من ضمنهم .
* *قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟
*فيه كذا حد ومن ضمنهم كليمو  والامير .*
 *مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟
*فيه ناس كتير برضو
استاذي النهيسي وماما كاندي وشقاوة .
* *قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟
*اممم مستر عبـــــود طبعا *
 *مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟
*بسم الصليب فيه كتير 
رورو ايهاب . سمير الشاعر . وبنت الكنيسه . وكلدانيه . وكليمو . واستاذي النهيسي . وموكي . وانجل . وسيكرت . وماما كاندي . وبهاء .. وفيه ناس كيتر .....
* 



ِفي اعماق المدونات ...
*اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟
*اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟
*اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟
*مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟

*لا مش سكتي المدونات دي
ومش متبعاها 
الا بالمناسبه صحيح يعني ايه مدونات اساسا :smile02:smile02
* 

ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
(انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...
*استاذي النهيسي . وماما كاندي . وكلدانيه . ورورو . وبنت الكنيسه . وعايزه اكتب اكتر من 5:smil8:*
 *طول غيابك عن المنتدى..
*بقالي كذا يوم مش بشوف كليمو واستاذ بدايه العمر . يارب يكون سبب غيابهم خير .*
 *يفتخر منتدى  الكنيسة  بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...
*5 بس لا صعب اااوي لان فيه اكتر من 5 مينفعش خمناشر طيب واديكي حشرة جنيه :smile02
*1. رورو 2. ماما كندي 3 . بنت الكنيسه . 4. كلدانيه 5. احبوا اعدائكم*
* *تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..
*من وجهه نظري   عبود لانه مميز في كتباته *
 *نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...
*سمورة ورورو وكلدانيه والامير واستاذ النهيسي*
 *قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...
احبوا حبيبة قلبي ورورو وبنت الكنيسه وموكي وماما كاندي وكلدانيه
عارفه انهم 6 بس ماليش دعوه بسسسسس
 *مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..
*طبعا اللي خلاني اتعرف عالمنتدي بصفه عامه وبكل اخواتي اللي فيه بصفه خاصه
مسيو روك 
* 
يارب الموضوع يعجبكم 
منتظرة مشاركتكم

ده عجبني جدااااا بامانه
وبتمني اكون مش زعلت حد مني
لان بامانه المنتدي كله علي بعضه بكل اقسامه بكل اعضائه احلي من بعض .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *متابعة
> 
> اول مرة اعرف اسمك و بجد من اكتر الاسامى اللى بحبها *


تسلميلي ياقمرة 
هو اسم حلو بس لانه من اسماء ستي العدرا ومن صفاتها كمان .


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*الا بالمناسبه صحيح يعني ايه مدونات اساسا 
*صدقينى معرفش لو حد يعرف ياريت يفدنا هههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بس يا شقاوة متتكلميش علشان حبيبتى تعرف تركز
> دى محسسانى انها فى امتحان ثانوية عامة
> ههههههههههه​


ايوة ايوة اتريقي اتريقي ههههههههه


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههه طب اوعى تكون بتغش بقا leasantr*


لا صدقيني كله من مجهودي الشخصي مغشتش ولا حرف هههههههه


رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا انا قولتلها كل واح يبرص فى ورقته
> هى مركزة وانشالله هتجيب مجموع يدخلها الجامعة ههههه​


يارب تنجح ياتتتح
انا ركزت
ولما اشوف هتديني كام من حشره:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

اجاباتك زى العسل زيك يا قلبى شفتى بقا الامتحان سهل ازاى 
وكلها اسئلة من المنهج 
انبسطت جدا يا حبيبة قلبى باجاباتك الروووووعة 
ربنا يخليكلى ليا ومش يحرمنى منك ابدا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الا بالمناسبه صحيح يعني ايه مدونات اساسا
> *صدقينى معرفش لو حد يعرف ياريت يفدنا هههههههه​


ههههههههه
اصلي بسمعهم يقولوا مدونات مدونات
وانا ببقي قاعده عامله زي الاطرش في الزفه بعيد عنك :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

> ايوة ايوة اتريقي اتريقي ههههههههه


وانا اقدر اتريق برده عليكى هديكى حشرة من حشرة اى خدمة 
يارب تكون نسيت السندوشت يوه 
الحشرة جنيه 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اجاباتك زى العسل زيك يا قلبى شفتى بقا الامتحان سهل ازاى
> وكلها اسئلة من المنهج
> انبسطت جدا يا حبيبة قلبى باجاباتك الروووووعة
> ربنا يخليكلى ليا ومش يحرمنى منك ابدا ​


  دي اقل حاجه عندي ههههه
تسلميلي ياحبيبتي بجد انا اللي انبسط اني كنت معاكي في موضوع الرائع ده .
طيب انتي مينفعش تبقي ضيفه في الموضوع ده ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دي اقل حاجه عندي ههههه
> تسلميلي ياحبيبتي بجد انا اللي انبسط اني كنت معاكي في موضوع الرائع ده .
> طيب انتي مينفعش تبقي ضيفه في الموضوع ده ؟


ايه ده اللى هنعمله فى الناس هيطلع علينا ولا ايه 
وبعين اسكتى مش انا ساقطة ثانوية عامة ومبعرفش اقرا ولا اكتب ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وانا اقدر اتريق برده عليكى هديكى حشرة من حشرة اى خدمة
> يارب تكون نسيت السندوشت يوه
> الحشرة جنيه
> ​


تمام كده 

وايديكي بقي علي السندوشت هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تمام كده
> 
> وايديكي بقي علي السندوشت هههههههه


انتى مبتنسيش حاجة خالص اعوذ بالله 
وبعدين انا مش جتلك اللجنة وجبتلك اكل ومياه عاوزة ايه تانى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه ده اللى هنعمله فى الناس هيطلع علينا ولا ايه
> وبعين اسكتى مش انا ساقطة ثانوية عامة ومبعرفش اقرا ولا اكتب ​


ايه بتقولي ايه ينفع طبعا ..

طيب كويييييييس استني بقي لما امخمخلك في تقديمه تليق بسموك ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انتى مبتنسيش حاجة خالص اعوذ بالله
> وبعدين انا مش جتلك اللجنة وجبتلك اكل ومياه عاوزة ايه تانى ​


عايزه السندوشتات ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه بتقولي ايه ينفع طبعا ..
> 
> طيب كويييييييس استني بقي لما امخمخلك في تقديمه تليق بسموك ههههههه


ايه بتقولى حاجة يا قلبى مش سامعه اصل سمعى تقيل اوووووى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه بتقولى حاجة يا قلبى مش سامعه اصل سمعى تقيل اوووووى ​


انا مش بتاعة الكلام ده انا كنت طول عمري جامده هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا مش بتاعة الكلام ده انا كنت طول عمري جامده هههههههه


ههههههههههه بتغنيلى ماشى 
شوفى مين هينجحك بقا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

معانا دلوقتى عضو مش اى عضو ​ مشرفنا الزعيم روك 
هذه الشخصية تتميز بالجدية 
وحسن الادارة 
والحوار الجاد والهادف 
والردود المقنعة 
هو خادم للكل 
مستمتعين جدا بوجودك معانا 
فى انتظار اجاباتك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معانا دلوقتى عضو مش اى عضو ​ مشرفنا الزعيم روك
> هذه الشخصية تتميز بالجدية
> وحسن الادارة
> والحوار الجاد والهادف
> ...



الزعيم منوووووور ​


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2012)

أشكرك يا أخت رورو لدعوتي للموضوع.

نظراً لضيق وقت مضطر أن أخذ جزء من الأسئلة (الجزء الأول رحلتك في المنتدى)



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير​




الإنترنت بأقلام مسيحية



> *ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟



إيجابيات المنتدى كثيرة لكن كثيراً ما يلفت نظري توفيره للمادة المسيحية (دينية وإجتماعية) وأرضية التعرف على أخوة وأصدقاء والإستفادة من تبادل الاراء والتواصل مع البقية.​


> *من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟



بركات إلهية مضاعفة 
جرعة إضافية من محبة المسيح
إبرتين لتفهم وإحترام أراء الأخرين
وملعقتين من التحمل والمسامحة





> *اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟



لا يوجد.. والي يعترض هياخذ شرطة على إسمه.




> *قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟



*المنتدى العام* 
و
*منتدى الحوار الإسلامي* ​

لي عودة بنعمة المسيح.​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

نورت استاذى الغالى وفى انتظار الباقى غدا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*اوبس الزعيم بذات نفسه .. و بتقوليله عيوب المنتدى و الاقسام الناقصة:smile01 .. شكلك مش هتجيبيها لبر يا رورو ..

منور يا كبير *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اوبس الزعيم بذات نفسه .. و بتقوليله عيوب المنتدى و الاقسام الناقصة:smile01 .. شكلك مش هتجيبيها لبر يا رورو ..
> 
> منور يا كبير *


*اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟ لا يوجد.. والي يعترض هياخذ شرطة على إسمه.
هتودينا فى داهية انتى 
ما انا عديت الاجابة دى ومش رضيت اعلق 
هتجبلنا الكلام يا شقاوة 
طول عمرك محضر خير ههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معانا دلوقتى عضو مش اى عضو ​ مشرفنا الزعيم روك
> هذه الشخصية تتميز بالجدية
> وحسن الادارة
> والحوار الجاد والهادف
> ...


منور استاذنا
وفي انتظارك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد ما الموضوع كان نايم بقاله مدة جيت وجبتلكم معايا هدية حلوة 
معانا القمر الجميلة لولو 
طبعا غنية عن التعريف 
صاحبة الردود الجميلة خفيفة الدم 
عاقلة وصاحبة صحبتها 
يلا هسيبك دلوقتى كدا مخمخى فى الاجابة 
ويارب تبقى مبسوطة معانا 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بعد ما الموضوع كان نايم بقاله مدة جيت وجبتلكم معايا هدية حلوة
> معانا القمر الجميلة لولو
> طبعا غنية عن التعريف
> صاحبة الردود الجميلة خفيفة الدم
> ...


ياسيدي ياسيييييييييييييييدي
منورة يالولي
متخفيش يياحبيتي الموضوع زي شكة الدبوس ههههه
يلا ربنا معاكي
وفي انتظار الاجابات ياقمرة:new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسيدي ياسيييييييييييييييدي
> منورة يالولي
> متخفيش يياحبيتي الموضوع زي شكة الدبوس ههههه
> يلا ربنا معاكي
> وفي انتظار الاجابات ياقمرة:new8:


اه واسال مجرب ولا تسال طبيب ههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه واسال مجرب ولا تسال طبيب ههههههههههه​


ايوة كده ياوديع
وشكلك فاهم يانصه:new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بعد ما الموضوع كان نايم بقاله مدة جيت وجبتلكم معايا هدية حلوة
> معانا القمر الجميلة لولو
> طبعا غنية عن التعريف
> صاحبة الردود الجميلة خفيفة الدم
> ...



انتي الاجمل اكييييييييد وموضوعك فكرتو جميله ومختلفه
ان شاءالله بكره هجاوب...
عشان ابقى فايقه واجيب السلبيات والايجابيات هههه وطرد ع ايديكي هههه
ميرسي كتير ليكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسيدي ياسيييييييييييييييدي
> منورة يالولي
> متخفيش يياحبيتي الموضوع زي شكة الدبوس ههههه
> يلا ربنا معاكي
> وفي انتظار الاجابات ياقمرة:new8:


هههههه مجربه انتي
ده نوووووووورك يا عسوله


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي الاجمل اكييييييييد وموضوعك فكرتو جميله ومختلفه
> ان شاءالله بكره هجاوب...
> عشان ابقى فايقه واجيب السلبيات والايجابيات هههه وطرد ع ايديكي هههه
> ميرسي كتير ليكي


هههههههههه احنا فينا من طرد اهى اهى 
انا مليش دحوة بحاجة 
هو مين اصلا اللى عامل الموضوع ده 
حد يعرف هههههههههه
فى انتظارك غدا يا قمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة كده ياوديع
> وشكلك فاهم يانصه:new6:


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه احنا فينا من طرد اهى اهى
> انا مليش دحوة بحاجة
> هو مين اصلا اللى عامل الموضوع ده
> حد يعرف هههههههههه
> فى انتظارك غدا يا قمر ​



هههههههههه
الموضوع ده اصلو تايه وبندور ع صاحبو
هو بيقول  انو بيعرفك ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> الموضوع ده اصلو تايه وبندور ع صاحبو
> هو بيقول  انو بيعرفك ههههه


لا ده بيكذب اصلا انا معرفوش 
هاتيه قدامى كدا عينى فى عينه 
هيقولك مش انا 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا ده بيكذب اصلا انا معرفوش
> هاتيه قدامى كدا عينى فى عينه
> هيقولك مش انا
> ​



ههههههههههه
وهو يقدرررررررررررر يقول
هههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*لولو .. اكيد متابعة جداااااااااااااااااااا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لولو .. اكيد متابعة جداااااااااااااااااااا *


منورة يا شقاوتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه مجربه انتي
> ده نوووووووورك يا عسوله


اه يااوختشي مجربه تجربه متجربه قبل كده:new6:
انتي انور ياقمره

مش انور وجدي اوعي تفهميني صح:new6::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه يااوختشي مجربه تجربه متجربه قبل كده:new6:
> انتي انور ياقمره
> 
> مش انور وجدي اوعي تفهميني صح:new6::smil15:


وفروا الانورا دى كلها 
قضوها شموع افضل 
حتى يبقى الجو رومانتيكى كدا 
الكهربا غالية اليومين دول ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> منورة يا شقاوتى ​



*دة نورك يا قمر :new8:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لولو .. اكيد متابعة جداااااااااااااااااااا *



منوررررره جداااااااااااااااااا :new8:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه يااوختشي مجربه تجربه متجربه قبل كده:new6:
> انتي انور ياقمره
> 
> مش انور وجدي اوعي تفهميني صح:new6::smil15:



هههههههه
وانتي اوجد ههههههه
ميغسي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وفروا الانورا دى كلها
> قضوها شموع افضل
> حتى يبقى الجو رومانتيكى كدا
> الكهربا غالية اليومين دول ​


هههههههه
خلاص ننقل الموضوع ع غزه ف فلسطين وننور براحتنا
لاني سمعت بتوفرو ليها:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> خلاص ننقل الموضوع ع غزه ف فلسطين وننور براحتنا
> لاني سمعت بتوفرو ليها:new6:


طب اذا كان كدا ماشى 
الى الجهاد يا رجال يووووووه 
يا بنات الى غزززززززة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب اذا كان كدا ماشى
> الى الجهاد يا رجال يووووووه
> يا بنات الى غزززززززة ​



هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> وانتي اوجد ههههههه
> ميغسي


اوجد هوس حطي الكاليمون ههههههه

انتي هتقضيها كومينتات ولا ايه:smile02
فين الاجابات
مش علينا الحركات دي يابنتي:t37:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوجد هوس حطي الكاليمون ههههههه
> 
> انتي هتقضيها كومينتات ولا ايه:smile02
> فين الاجابات
> مش علينا الحركات دي يابنتي:t37:



هههههههه حاضر


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه حاضر


حضرلك الخير يا قمر 
فى انتظار اجاباتك بسررررررررعة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

والاسئله هي ...
ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
*صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير
بيتي التاني=رااااااااااحه
*ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟
ايجابياتو كتيره يكفي اذكر منها انو جمعنا هنا بكل محبه...
سلبياتو...ان بعض اعضاؤو لما اترقو وبقو اعضاء مباركين او مشرفين توقفو عن العطاء...
*من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟
النهوض...زي نهضة مرسي كده هههههه
*اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟
امممممممممم
قسم حواء للاعضاء الغير المباركه لاني لاحظت عضوات كتير سالو عنو ولما عرفو انو للمباركين فقط  توقفو عن المشاركه
*قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟
قسم الشبايات والعام
فقد نشاطو قسم المشاكل ههههههههه كنت بحب القسم ده جدااا,,اموت ف المشاكل انا ههههه



ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...
*اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
موضوع ولد ف مازق ل وايت انجل و شقاوه قلم 
موضوعك ده جميل ومختلف
*قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟
عبود عبده critic   kerlos love jesus
*مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟
roseta رورو ايهاب شقاوه قلم
*قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟
عبده عبوده   mina elbatal
*مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟
الاستاذ النهييسي  aymonded  صوت صارخ  تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..
ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...

(انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..
*شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...
رورو ايهاب..شقاوه قلم..الاستاذ النهييسي..دونا الجميله...عبد عبوده
*طول غيابك عن المنتدى
..kerlos love jesus...rosetta
*يفتخر منتدى الكنيسة بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...
في كتيير..كلهم تقريبا شخصيات يفتخر بيها المنتدى
*تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..
عبده عبوده
*نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...
رورو ايهاب شقاوه قلم وايت انجل ..واثقه فيك يارب
*قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...
حبو اعدائكم...رورو ايهاب...روزيتا
*مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..
الاستاذ ماي روك على مجهودو وتعبو ع استمراريه المنتدى 


يارب الموضوع يعجبكم 
منتظرة مشاركتكم 

اكييييييد عجبنا واسئله جميله وخفيفه ييجي ورنها ميت كيلو كده ههههه
​
[/QUOTE]
ميرسي يا عسل ليكي[/CENTER][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيبة قلبى شوفتى الاسئلة سهلة ازاى يعنى هتنجحى بتقدير ممتاز ههههههه
نورتينى يا قمر واجاباتك كلها جميلة 
ميرسى ليكى انتى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حبيبة قلبى شوفتى الاسئلة سهلة ازاى يعنى هتنجحى بتقدير ممتاز ههههههه
> نورتينى يا قمر واجاباتك كلها جميلة
> ميرسى ليكى انتى ​



نجحتت يعني 
لوووووووووولوي ...زغرتي يا ام حسن30:30:
منا قوتلك اي موضوع ليكي انا فيه 

يعني ف ايد امينه:flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نجحتت يعني
> لوووووووووولوي ...زغرتي يا ام حسن30:30:
> منا قوتلك اي موضوع ليكي انا فيه
> 
> يعني ف ايد امينه:flowers:


هههههههههه لوولوووووووووولى اه نجحتى يامتياز 
اى خدمة عدى الجمايل بقا هههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه لوولوووووووووولى اه نجحتى يامتياز
> اى خدمة عدى الجمايل بقا هههههههههه​



ههههههههه مبروك عليا:2:
حاضر هعد 
1
2
3
4
.
.
.


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وانا بتصفح على النت خطرت على بالي فكره ..
> والفكره اسمها رحلتي مع عضو/هــــ..
> شرح الفكره بسيط جدا جدا
> في هذا الموضوع سينكشف السِتار وستظهر الروح الرياضيه والصراحه التامه...
> ...











​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2012)

متابعا معاكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متابعا معاكم


منورانى  يا حبوا يا قمر انتى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ومعانا دلوقتى عضو كلكم بتحبوه 
بجد مهما قولت مش هقدر اوصفه 
معانا دلوقتى كليمو 
صاحب التصميمات الرائعة 
والزوق العالى 
وشاعرنا الرومانسى 
اللى دايما ردوده كلها زوق وتمييز 
بجد منورنى جدا يا كليمو 
ويارب تنبسط معانا 
فى انتظار اجاباتك  على الاسئلة ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ومعانا دلوقتى عضو كلكم بتحبوه
> بجد مهما قولت مش هقدر اوصفه
> معانا دلوقتى كليمو
> صاحب التصميمات الرائعة
> ...



رورو 


استضافتك...

 والمقدمة التي اتحفني بها...

 وسام ثمين أضعه على صدري..

جداً...

 ممتن لكِ...

 على هذه العبارات الرائعة...

والوصف المميز الذي لا استحقه...

الرب يبارك بنشاطك ...

ومجهودك الرائع..


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> رورو
> 
> 
> استضافتك...
> ...


ميرسى ليك كليمو بس ده مش كلام  حقيقى انت تستاهل اكتر من كدا ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ها نشوف لو نجحنا بالامتحان
الاول وبعدها نشوف ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ها نشوف لو نجحنا بالامتحان
> الاول وبعدها نشوف ههههههه


كل الاعضاء نجحوا مش تقلق الامتحان سهل جدا 
اهم حاجة متبصش وراك وركز لوحدك 
مذاكرتك فى دماغك 
ههههههههههه 
يلا ربنا يوفقك بقا ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

خلاص مش ها بص ورايا
نصيحة حطيتها زي ما بتقولوه
حلقة بودني
وها حط  برضه زي بتاعة الحصان اللي بيحطوها على وشوه
 حتى يمشي عدل
هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2012)

كاااالييييموووووو   انا اعدا بتابع اهوووو
 اما نشوف هينجح و لا ايه ههههههههه شيل البتاعات بتاعت الحصان دى لحسن كدا مش هتعرف تفكر غير لقدااام  هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كاااالييييموووووو   انا اعدا بتابع اهوووو
> اما نشوف هينجح و لا ايه ههههههههه شيل البتاعات بتاعت الحصان دى لحسن كدا مش هتعرف تفكر غير لقدااام  هههههههه


منورة يا حبوا يا قمر صليلو بقا ينجح فى الامتحان ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ومعانا دلوقتى عضو كلكم بتحبوه
> بجد مهما قولت مش هقدر اوصفه
> معانا دلوقتى كليمو
> صاحب التصميمات الرائعة
> ...



اختيار مميز رورو حببتي 
منورنا ياكليمو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اختيار مميز رورو حببتي
> منورنا ياكليمو​


ميرسى يا مرمر منورة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*كليمووووووووو منور .. انا متابعة اهو *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كليمووووووووو منور .. انا متابعة اهو *


منورة يا شقاوتى يا قمر 
بما ان فى ناس متابعين كتير 
يبقى لازم اقوم معاكم بالواجب 
تشربوا ايه بقا ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كاااالييييموووووو   انا اعدا بتابع اهوووو
> اما نشوف هينجح و لا ايه ههههههههه شيل البتاعات بتاعت الحصان دى لحسن كدا مش هتعرف تفكر غير لقدااام  هههههههه



ميرسى لمتابعتك يا حبوا
ههههههههههههههه
برضه معك حق انا دى الوقت محتار
احط ولا اشيل
اي نصيحة اتبع
ها صلي عشان اقدر اخذ القرار الصحيح
ههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا مرمر منورة ​



بنورك حبيبت قلبي ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اختيار مميز رورو حببتي
> منورنا ياكليمو​



روما التميز لا يتم الا بوجود المميزين


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بما انى بحب النسكافيه فعزماكم على نسكافيه 
يلا علشان تعرفوا بس انا كريمة ازاى 




​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كليمووووووووو منور .. انا متابعة اهو *



شقاوة
كل الترحيب فيكِ تنوري الموضوع  **


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بما انى بحب النسكافيه فعزماكم على نسكافيه
> يلا علشان تعرفوا بس انا كريمة ازاى
> 
> 
> ...




كريمه حببتي هههههه
انا هاخد النسكافيه اللي فيه القلب دا :t17:
وشوفي انتي الباقي لمين ههههه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كريمه حببتي هههههه
> انا هاخد النسكافيه اللي فيه القلب دا :t17:
> وشوفي انتي الباقي لمين ههههه
> 
> ​


الباقى لكل الموجودين معانا ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بما انى بحب النسكافيه فعزماكم على نسكافيه
> يلا علشان تعرفوا بس انا كريمة ازاى
> 
> 
> ...












​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى كليمو ليك انت يلا اشرب بقا علشان تركز فى الاسئلة ههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اه طبعاً هاشرب 
تعرفي يا رورو
النسكافة نقطة ضعف عندي
كل النهار لا باكل ولا بشرب
على النسكافية كل شوية


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> اه طبعاً هاشرب
> تعرفي يا رورو
> النسكافة نقطة ضعف عندي
> كل النهار لا باكل ولا بشرب
> على النسكافية كل شوية


ومين سمعك يا كليمو 
اختك كدا برده 
بيسمونى مدمنة النسكافيه 
مش بيسمونى بسم يعنى ههههههه 
لا بيسمونى يعنى مش عارفة بقا هههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ومين سمعك يا كليمو
> اختك كدا برده
> بيسمونى مدمنة النسكافيه
> مش بيسمونى بسم يعنى ههههههه
> لا بيسمونى يعنى مش عارفة بقا هههههههههه​




هههههههههه
باصرة 
او بصرة
هههههه


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

والاسئله هي ...
ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
 *صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير
 دخلته  مرة علقت


 *ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى من وجهة نظرك ..؟؟
 الايجابيات كثيرة بالنسبة لي اولها :
1 اكتسبت اصدقاء فعلاً اصدقاء اعتقد بالحياة العادية لم اصادف مثلهم..
2 هناك مواضيع رائعة  طالعتها هنا لاني من محبي القراءة والمطالعة
3 تعلمت التصاميم  خلال ايام معدودة اقل من اصابع اليد بدون معلم 
وكله كان من جراء ارادة قوية وتشجيع اجمل الاعضاء هنا فالابداع
بدون تشجيع لن يتم تأكدوا من ذلك وعندما اكتبها في ردودي ليست مجاملة..
ومن السلبيات الادمان على الدخول يومياً مهما كلف الامر..
والجلوس لساعات عديدة فهي حتماً تسبب ضرر لكني تداركت الامر بالرياضة اليومية


*من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟
 لا شيء على ما اظن

 *اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟
كفاية الموجودين
 *قسم متميز بنشاطه..؟؟وقسم فقد نشاطه..؟؟
العام متميز =======الاقسام الدينية 
ِفي اعماق الطرح والاعضاء ...
 *اجمل موضوع من وجهة نظرك..؟؟في اي قسم..؟؟ومن صاحبه/صاحبته..؟؟
حاليا
رحلتي مع عضو\عضوة
*قلم يجذبك فكره كثيراً...؟؟
انا احب الشعر وخصوصاً الرومانسي لاني تربيت على اشعار  نزار وجبران
ومن اللذين كان يعجبني قلمهم ..نيفينا
 *مُناقش/هـــ جيد/جيده...؟؟
 توين..الزعيم... النهيسى..شقاوة ..سيكرت..رورو...واثقة... حبوا طبعاً هناك الكثير 
لست بمتابع لاني تغيبت مدة طويلة عن المنتدى
 *قلم صاحبه بلا قيود..؟؟
اسميشال
 *مشرف/هــــ نشاطه/ا واااضح في المنتدى ...؟؟
كلدانية .. النهيسى..كاندي
ِفي اعماق المدونات ...
 *اكثر مدونه تعجبك من وجهة نظرك..؟؟

zama
*اكثر اسم مدونه نال على اعجابك...؟؟
 من اشعاري المتواضعه
PoNA ELLY 

 *اقتباس اعجبك من مدونه..؟؟مع ذكر صاحب المدونه ..؟؟
PoNA ELLY 

انا شفت فيكي غيرهم
 افكارك غير افكارهم
 عايشين هما بمشاعرهم
 وحواديت وخفة دم
 انا منك اتعلمت
 ولا جيت ف يوم ندمت
 ومهما انا إتألمت
 كلامك يشيل الهم



 *مدونه يغلب عليها الحزن..؟؟
نبضات قلب مجروح
+Nevena+
*مدونه يغلب عليها المرح ..؟؟
كليموووووو..لاني متفائل جداً بطبعي

ِفى اعماق الاهدائاااات ...
(انا هكتب بعض العبارات وما عليك سوى توجيهه هذه العباره الى عضوه/هـــ...)اختار/ي5 فقط..

 *شكرا لمجهودك الوااااضح ...رورو
*طول غيابك عن المنتدى..نيفينا..وجيلان
*يفتخر منتدى  الكنيسة  بوجود شخصيه رااااائعه مثلك...النهيسى
*تواجدك اثار الانتبااااااه ..بنت الكنيسة
*نشاط ازداد في الفتره الاخيره...واثقة ..حبوا
*قليل من هم في نفس هذا الهدوء وهذه الطيبه...كاندي
*مهما تكلم القلم لن يثني عليك/ي..كاندي

==============


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسى كليمو ليك جدا كل اجاباتك جميلة 
انبسطت بوجودك فى الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى كليمو ليك جدا كل اجاباتك جميلة
> انبسطت بوجودك فى الموضوع ​



يعني هابقى اعمل تصميم شكر لكل اللي دخلوا اثناء 
تواجدي ولو حد عايز شيء معين يقول 
وتشكرات بالمئات لأستضافتك  الرائعة
كانت استراحة جميلة 
وتشكرات للي تابعوا مع انه الدنيا ليل والجميع نيام


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> يعني هابقى اعمل تصميم شكر لكل اللي دخلوا اثناء
> تواجدي ولو حد عايز شيء معين يقول
> وتشكرات بالمئات لأستضافتك  الرائعة
> كانت استراحة جميلة
> وتشكرات للي تابعوا مع انه الدنيا ليل والجميع نيام


فعلا كليمو الاقبال كان عالى النهاردة على الموضوع هههههه
بسبب وجودك لان كل الناس بتعزك 
نورتنى مرة تانية ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه لاانا صاحيه ورايحه انام ههههههههه
نورتنا ياكليمو واجباتك كانت جميله وميرسي لذكري

يالا  يارور حببتي شوفي كدا حد مميز ذي كدا  ههه رغم ان بجد بتعجبني اختيارات ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه لاانا صاحيه ورايحه انام ههههههههه
> نورتنا ياكليمو واجباتك كانت جميله وميرسي لذكري
> 
> يالا  يارور حببتي شوفي كدا حد مميز ذي كدا  ههه رغم ان بجد بتعجبني اختيارات ​



===================

فعلا كليمو الاقبال كان عالى النهاردة على الموضوع هههههه
بسبب وجودك لان كل الناس بتعزك 
نورتنى مرة تانية

وميرسي  كتير الك كمان روروو

============================

هههههههههههه لاانا صاحيه ورايحه انام ههههههههه
نورتنا ياكليمو واجباتك كانت جميله وميرسي لذكري

ميرسي بنت الكنيسة
ليلة سعيدة 
واحلام وردية


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه لاانا صاحيه ورايحه انام ههههههههه
> نورتنا ياكليمو واجباتك كانت جميله وميرسي لذكري
> 
> يالا  يارور حببتي شوفي كدا حد مميز ذي كدا  ههه رغم ان بجد بتعجبني اختيارات ​


ميرسى يا مرمر يا قمر ربنا يدبر ونجيب عضو ينورنا ​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا أخى كليمو لذوقك ومحبتك


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*متابع​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *متابع​*


منور استاذنا الغالى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> والاسئله هي ...
> ِفي اعماق رحلتك في المنتدى ..
> *صف لنا منتدى  الكنيسة فى  3 كلمات لا غير
> دخلته  مرة علقت
> ...





kalimooo قال:


> *من وجهة نظرك ما الذي ينقص المنتدى...؟؟
> لا شيء على ما اظن
> 
> *اقساااام نحتاجها في المنتدى وغير موجوده..؟؟اختار/ي قسمين من وجهة نظرك.؟؟
> ...


شكرا جدا ليك كليمو لذكرك اسمي المتواضع
وبجد انا استمتعت جدااا بكل الاجابات وبوجودك في الموضوع

وانا وداخله المنتدي بقول ياتري المنتدي منور ليه والنور زايد في الموضوع هنا 
اتاري الحفله كانت عليك:smile02

بجد اجاباتك كانت رائعه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الغالي النهيسى الشكر لك


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شكرا جدا ليك كليمو لذكرك اسمي المتواضع
> بتكلم اللي مقتنع بيه  العفو
> وبجد انا استمتعت جدااا بكل الاجابات وبوجودك في الموضوع
> االله يخيليكِ كلك ذوق
> ...



ممتن لكِ يا واثقة على هذه الكلمات ممتلئة ذوق


----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا كليمو الغالى 

على محبتك  وانك ذكرتنى 

كلك زوق 

ربنا يخليك ويوفقك
​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لكل الذي علقوا بالموضوع وهذا التصميم يعبر عن ذلك
والشكر للذين اعطوني التقييمات هنا ايضاً الرب يبارك فيكم 







​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااا كليمو الغالى
> 
> على محبتك  وانك ذكرتنى
> 
> ...




الشكر لكم على التشجيع الدائم




​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower
ميرسي كتير الرب يباركك










​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ممتن لكِ يا واثقة على هذه الكلمات ممتلئة ذوق


العفووو انت تستحق كل خير صدقني
وبدون مجاملات
ربنا يباركك


kalimooo قال:


> Secret_flower
> ميرسي كتير الرب يباركك
> 
> 
> ...


حلو اووووي التصميم ده 
بجد انت فنان
ربنا يبارك فيي موهبتك يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لكل الذي علقوا بالموضوع وهذا التصميم يعبر عن ذلك
> والشكر للذين اعطوني التقييمات هنا ايضاً الرب يبارك فيكم
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى لزوقك العالى كليمو تصميم رائع ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميرسيه يا كليمو على كلامك  *


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ميرسيه يا كليمو على كلامك  *



العفو انا قلت  الحقيقة الللي ارعرفها
طبعاً انتي من المناقشين المتفوقين
ولو كنت مش بناقش لسبب حصل معي زمان هنا
انما متابع.. وليس مجاملة


----------

